# Katy Perry relaxing in the pool in Miami June 21-2011 (x84)



## Stefan102 (23 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## beachkini (23 Juni 2011)

großartiger post :WOW: vielen dank für die wasserratte im positiven sinne


----------



## steven91 (23 Juni 2011)

großartiges outfit für ein concert


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Juni 2011)

Die hat aber auch eine geile Figur!


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Juni 2011)

das ist ein Leben ... :
thx: für Kate:thumbup:


----------



## comatron (23 Juni 2011)

Und nicht der kleinste Nippel slipt - brutal !


----------



## Schankal567 (23 Juni 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## superriesenechse (23 Juni 2011)

ich raste aus...


----------



## Punisher (26 Juli 2011)

Ein sehr hübscher Anblick


----------



## db10 (6 Aug. 2011)

Extreme hot


----------



## tropical (7 Aug. 2011)

Super Arbeit Stefan!
Danke


----------



## Q (8 Sep. 2011)

super Schnappschüsse von Katy :WOW: Besten Dank dafür!


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Sep. 2011)

ich glaub das hackt  das ich die Bilder noch nicht kenne:angry:


was für rattenscharfe Bilder :WOW::WOW::WOW:


:thx::thx::thx:
​


----------



## eibersberger (27 Sep. 2011)

hammerpics!!! danke!!!
kein nippel. schade...


----------



## TTranslator (11 Apr. 2014)

:thx:

Die füllt den Bikini aber auch hammermäßig aus!


----------



## Nukeman (11 Apr. 2014)

Ich liebe sie für ihr Dekolte


----------



## Rory Gallagher (12 Apr. 2014)

Mit Katy möchten alle mal planschen!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## nida1969 (13 Apr. 2014)

Super, danke!!!!


----------



## Schaum1 (25 Juli 2014)

wow super bilder


----------



## harald08 (29 Juli 2014)

Mehr davon


----------



## 4Tommic (29 Juli 2014)

Hot! Was für scharfe Einblicke..Wow:thx::thumbup:


----------



## pectoris (19 Sep. 2014)

Katy ist so heiß...das Wasser müsste kochen!!!


----------



## RockingDrummer (18 Jan. 2015)

wow...vielen Dank für Katy


----------

